
Incubating startups: The secret to being a great spy agency in the 21st century - mr_spothawk
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/the-secret-to-being-a-great-spy-agency-in-the-21st-century-incubating-startups/
======
mr_spothawk
We're all here chatting and discussing from the offices of some of the most
significant offices in the world... performing functions that affect literally
billions of people worldwide.

I've been thinking a lot about the wealth of brilliant and near-brilliant, and
sub-brilliant-but-still-very-clever brains here on HN. Wondering what sort of
opinion shaping we are subject to... how we might notice it... and what it
means for society that we're all here thinking and changing minds together.

